# Canada Multi-day Trips?



## dannyredtruck (Apr 4, 2017)

The Teslin from the Teslin Bridge (Johnson’s Crossing) to Carmacks is Beautiful and can be done in 4-9 days. Beware of the guide book (it counts down to zero miles when the Yukon hits and then counts down again. The first time we ran it we had to do a couple 50+ mile days because of our misreading it. There are plenty of shuttle companies that will shuttle your car, but it’s pricey. I Floated 550 Miles further down the Yukon from carmacks twice. It’s beautiful, but the logistics can be hard. If you hit Dawson City at the right time there is a bluegrass festival that is pretty amazing. Dawson City to or Eagle to Circle Alaska is the best part of that trip. There is a very large wild and scenic section in the Yukon Charlie Reserve that has public use cabins some of which are just amazing with how well they are kept up. Some are so full of mosquitoes, we set up the tent inside of them! Best way to do a shuttle is to have someone (call local companies or NOLS) drive your car to Fairbanks. Circle Alaska is a small town that has $100 flights every day that you can hop on without reservation to get you to Fairbanks, then you drive back to circle to pick up your gear. Note that you want to spend the least amount of time as possible in circle and someone must stay with the gear at all times while someone else takes the bush flight. Mosquitos can be bad, but camping on islands helps because of the wind. We saw grizzly every other day and left 2 camps in a rush because of their nearness. The Nisultin River also has fantastic sections, but can be more buggy. Lots of info online about those trips. All the other big rivers require float planes which have always been out of my budget, but if it’s in yours, there’s plenty of info online (and companies that would LOVE to take your money). Please let me know if you have any questions. I have contacts for Teslin and Yukon shuttles and can point you toward good campsites and re-supply points. Whatever you do, don’t put-on at Lake Labarge in Whitehorse. Your hands will be bloody and blistered by the time you find the Yukon. I spent 42 days on my first trip and 30 on my second, each time with one other person and a dog in a raft. It really doesn’t get any better. Cheers! ~Ellen


----------



## wfinley (Feb 16, 2006)

We're doing the Eagle to Circle section next week. Logistics are a pain if you have a large party or are taking a raft... however if you're just doing it with or 2 other people you can fly to Fairbanks and then fly to Eagle and rent canoes from these guys: Eagle Canoe Rentals | Canoeing The Mighty Yukon River
This same guy will shuttle you back to Fairbanks from Circle at the end of the trip.

If you do the Canada section of the Yukon there are a couple companies that rent canoes. You can take public transportation to / from Whitehorse / Dawson and Carmacks. Makes it super easy and affordable. Links to rentals and bus and guidebooks at the btm of this page.

If you want whitewater check out the Snake. Logistics are spendy and complicated if you're taking a raft (a heli needs to be chartered to sling load gear). If you have a packraft they're much easier. Lots of Canadians canoe this section... but Canadians haven't figured out that rafting is easier.


----------



## go350125 (Jun 27, 2018)

Alberta has options on the wapiti and peace rivers.
BC has Kootenay, White, Chilko/Chilcotin/Fraser, Babine/Skeena, Nass, Liard
If you’re going all the way up to Yukon, you have to run the Tatshenshini. It is permitted and logistically challenging but 100% worth it and the permits seem to be relatively easy to come by.
Babine or Chilko are some amazing multi day whitewater runs


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Just don't forget your tuke.


----------



## Elvez (Mar 29, 2005)

Here's a great resource: http://www.paddlingabc.com/riverwiki/start



ETA:



ob1coby said:


> Just don't forget your tuke.


 It's spelled "toque".


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Are you looking for a wilderness experience or does there have to be whitewater?

In Alberata there are lots of beautiful wilderness options including the Athabasca (very few rapids on the common sections), and the North Saskatchewan (some rapids up to II+, including one large ledge hole you really want to avoid).

If you want more whitewater, the upper sections of the Red Deer River can go up to class III - IV, but that's a lower volume river... if you have a huge boat you might have issues.

The Kootenay River in BC is a fantastic trip with amazing scenery and some fun rapids up to class III... highly recommended.

No permits required or regulations for any of these rivers, but information and river shuttles are also a challenge... the ups and downs of rafting in Canada.

I can provide more resources if interested... just send me a PM.


----------

